

Higgs boson seminar: have physicists found the 'god particle'? – live - kmfrk
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/dec/13/higgs-boson-seminar-god-particle

======
kiloaper
The phrase "god particle" really has to go away. Do we call hydrogen the "god
atom"? What nonsense.

